# Khloe Kardashian Releases More Nude Pics From Sexy St. Barts Shoot



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Forget the swimsuit -- Khloe Kardashian is all about hitting the pool in her birthday suit. 
On Tuesday, the reality star released a new set of photos from her allegedly "impromptu" sexy St. Barts shoot on her web app, and girl does not hold back. 
In the pics, which were taken by Mike Rosenthal, Khloe looks absolutely amazing, posing in the water and lounging by the pool wearing nothing (save for some sparkles). She didn't call it her "Birthday Suit in St. Barts" shoot for nothing. 

Last week, the 31-year-old shared photos from the same shoot, which took place during the Kardashian family vacation on the Caribbean island.

Since her split from Lamar Odom in 2013, Khloe has transformed her body. She recently released her book, Strong Looks Better Naked, in which she talks about her journey to becoming a healthier, stronger person, and she'll soon be helping heartbroken individuals get their own "revenge bodies" on a new reality show.


----------

